# Are Mwc Actually Trying To Not Be So Pants These Days?!



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

I recently was given a mwc gtls diver and gotta say I was pretty impressed. Unscrewed the back and found it's actually got a half decent ronda movement.

After a fair bit of reading up I came across their new 100m g10. .... And I want one!

40mm g10 with a screw down crown and back sounds good to me. I love g10's but I've always been put off by the small size so this has been exactly what I've been after.

Here's a review comparing mwc and cwc with a little precista love at the end. See what you think. Personally I think cwc make classics, but I'm not as brand snobbish as a lot of cwc fans are lol 

Plus a gtls one is in the works too!

http://www.mailboxcentres.com/CWC_vs_MWC_Test_Aug_2010.html


----------

